# Vintage Schwinn Orange krate $250  Erie, PA CL Listed 2 days ago.



## HEMI426 (Oct 22, 2021)

Just saw this $250 orange krate on Erie, PA CL Don't know how to post a link. Posted 2 days ago.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 22, 2021)

I would be very surprised if it is still available! Good price even if it's a basket case.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 22, 2021)

I  wish they would put in a phone no. I can't text or e-mail.


----------



## phantom (Oct 22, 2021)

Stingray - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Vintage Schwinn Orange Krate, missing 1 brake lever and cables. All parts in box.



					erie.craigslist.org


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 22, 2021)

Was just trying to post that ad. Thank you!

Wish I was closer or my daughter still lived in Pennsylvania........


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you phantom for linking that post. I'm old school. I'm close, about 25 miles. Is it still for sale?


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Thank you phantom for linking that post. I'm old school. I'm close, about 25 miles. Is it still for sale?



It was when I just pulled it up...

If you wanna PM me your # I can reach out to the seller & ask them to call you...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 22, 2021)

Looks like a good ad with phone number revealed when you click on Reply button.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Looks like a good ad with phone number revealed when you click on Reply button.



Nice!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2021)

Email sent to seller...
Good Luck, Buddy!     🤞


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Thanks!



No sweat, Bud!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 22, 2021)

Heck, the shifter alone is worth $250.
Go get 'em!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2021)

@HEMI426  Did the seller call you?


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes , we talked he told me he could deliver the bike tomorrow. Like I said before I'm not a stingray guy but I will buy it if the stingray guys chime in and tell me it's worth $250, what do you think? I know nothing about them. And thanks Lonestar for going way beyond the call of duty to help me out. You rock!!!! Can anyone tell if it's a 60s 70s version or a 90s version. I sure can't.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 22, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Yes , we talked he told me he could deliver the bike tomorrow. Like I said before I'm not a stingray guy but I will buy it if the stingray guys chime in and tell me it's worth $250, what do you think? I know nothing about them. And thanks Lonestar for going way beyond the call of duty to help me out. You rock!!!! Can anyone tell if it's a 60s 70s version or a 90s version. I sure can't.



I'm not a Stingray guy myself, that is to say I do not own any. I sure would love to! They remind me of bein' a kid. Coyote said that about the shifter, & I have no reason to doubt that quote. I would buy it myself if the opportunity arose... I do not know what vintage it is though, but I dig it...
I f you buy it,  please post it when it's all back together! & it's my pleasure Buddy


----------



## sworley (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes, all vintage and no repop there. A LOT of meat on dem bones at $250!


----------



## Livmojoe (Oct 22, 2021)

It looks to be a '70-'73 model.  Schwinn starting using that narrower handlebar style in 1970, and used that same shifter style from 1970 through 1973 when the Krates series were discontinued.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 22, 2021)

From looking at the shifter style, bow pedals and rear caliper brake I’d say 1970 Orange Krate.


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2021)

Don’t wait for a email if there’s a phone #


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 23, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Yes , we talked he told me he could deliver the bike tomorrow. Like I said before I'm not a stingray guy but I will buy it if the stingray guys chime in and tell me it's worth $250, what do you think? I know nothing about them. And thanks Lonestar for going way beyond the call of duty to help me out. You rock!!!! Can anyone tell if it's a 60s 70s version or a 90s version. I sure can't.



Post the frame # when you get it. From what i see , the springer is missing but looks 60's to me.. Good luck.. Razin..


----------

